# Kioti CK27HST new mid pto



## marcus

I have a relatively new tractor. It came up on the 50 hour initial service, so since I was changing the transmission/hydraulic fluid anyway I decided to add a mid mount pto to the tractor in case I need it in the future. I picked it up at the Kioti dealer where I bought the tractor.
I followed all the directions for installation and both the rear and mid pto are operating as they should, but I noticed right away that the new mid pto shaft seal has a leak. 
Is this leak going to continue or will it go away with a bit of use of the mid pto?
I just don't want to waste 30 litres of hydraulic fluid. I was hoping that with a bit of use the seal will seat itself on the shaft better. Am I being too hopeful?


----------



## marcus

Well in the end I had to drain the hydraulic fluid and change the seal. When I removed the old one, I noticed a small spot of rust of the shaft, right where the seal seats on the shaft. This probably happened while the parts waited in the box. I cleaned that spot with some fine emery cloth and put a new seal in. Everything is working great, no leaks and I reused the hydraulic oil.


----------

